# drServer.net ||| XEN HVM AbusiveCores - CPU @ 100% All Day Long starting from $6.5



## drserver (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear friends,

We are back in stock with our *AbusiveCores* plans.

*Dedicated Thread of Xeon L5639 which you can run at 100% all day long. You will never get suspended because of CPU Abuse with AbusiveCores.*

*NEVER GET SUSPENDED BECAUSE OF CPU ABUSE !*​
XEN HVM AbusiveCores Plan #1
1 Dedicated H/T Core
1 GB DDR3 RAM (Cheap upgrades)
30 GB of SATA Storage
1gbps shared port
1 TB of Premium Bandwith
IPv4 and IPv6
Locations: Dallas or Kansas City
Price: $6.5 USD per Month
FREE 5GB Offsite Backup
Check out SUPER CHEAP RAM upgrades

*Order yours @ AbusiveCores.com*


XEN HVM AbusiveCores Plan #2 - SUPER PLAN
1 Dedicated H/T Core
3 GB DDR3 RAM
20 GB of PURE SSD STORAGE
1gbps shared port
1 TB of Premium Bandwith
IPv4 and IPv6
Locations: Dallas or Kansas City
Price: $15 USD per Month or $30 USD per quarter
FREE 5GB Offiste Backup
Check out SUPER CHEAP RAM upgrades

*Order yours @ AbusiveCores.com*

---- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----

*If you don't need Dedicated CPU, check our Stabe as Rock XEN HVM SugarVPS Super Special plans (best value for your money)*


XEN HVM sugarVPS SuperSpecial Plan
2 Shared Cores
1 GB DDR3 RAM (Add $1.5 for additional 1GB)
30 GB of HW RAID 10 storage
1gbps shared port
750GB of Premium Bandwith
IPv4 and IPv6
Location: Dallas
Price: $5.5 USD per Month
FREE 5GB Offsite Backup
Check out SUPER CHEAP RAM upgrades

*Order yours @ SugarVPS.com*

---- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----   ----- ===== -----

If you need more info about us please check our *WEB*.

If you have any questions please send us ticket via our* WEB Support.*

*Torrents, Tor, Porn, Warez, IRC, Public VPN, Unlicensed Software and all other illegal stuff are prohibited.

Provisioning is manual, so you will have to wait a little bit for your server. Payments are processed manually.*

*Edit:*

*Dallas data center: Query Foundry Dallas*

*Kansas data center: Oak tower - WSI*


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Whats the datacenter? This must be included in your offer.


----------



## switsys (Jan 6, 2014)

drserver said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Porn,  and all other illegal stuff are prohibited.


Is porn illegal in the US ?


----------



## drserver (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi to all.
Dallas DC is Query Foundry Dallas

Kansas DC is Oak tower - WSI

Porn is not illegal in US but we don't allow it on our servers.


----------

